# Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...



## Lindwyrm (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu Zusammen,

mal ne blöde Frage. Ich sitze hier gerade auf der Arbeit und kann 1 Ortschaft weiter einen Erlaubnisschein für den hessischen Rhein kaufen. Nur meinen Angelschein bekomme ich erst am Freitag. Benötige ich für den Erwerb des Erlaubnisschein den Angelschein? Dann könnte ich hier gleich losdüsen und mir den Schein kaufen ohne am Freitag noch mal hier die 45km fahren zu müssen (habe endlich Urlaub).

Das Telefon von dem Angelladen ist leider tot, hab schon versucht dort zu fragen.

lG
Lindwyrm


----------



## BigGamer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

aber viele machens trotzdem und solange du nicht angeln gehst bis du den anderen Schein hast seh ich da auch kein Problem...


----------



## Lindwyrm (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

Schade, aber vielen dank für deine Antwort. Na dann muss ich noch etwas warten ...

lG
Lindwyrm


----------



## Balaton1980 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

in den meisten läden wirst du den erlaubnisschein ohne gültigen fischereischein nicht erhalten und das ist auch gut so


----------



## BigGamer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> in den meisten läden wirst du den erlaubnisschein ohne gültigen fischereischein nicht erhalten und das ist auch gut so



von dem Gesichtspunkt "der will ohne Schein angeln" aus gesehen hast du recht


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

Hallo,
im Prinzip kannst du nichts falschmachen, wenn du einfach mal in das Geschäft fährst und fragst, denn mehr als nein sagen können sie nicht.

Grüße
Jogibaer1996


----------



## Lindwyrm (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

Ui noch so viele Antworten, danke!

Aber ich war/bin einfach zu ungedultig und wollte mir noch dazu eine Anfahrt sparen. Gegen Abend habe ich dort doch noch jemanden telefonisch erreicht und auch den Antwort bekommen: "Ohne Fischereischein keine Rheinkarte"

Aber ist aber auch ok so, vieleicht wäre ich heute an meinem freien Tag wirklich auf die Idee gekommen ohne den Angelschein an das Gewässer zu gehen |rolleyes

lG
Lindwyrm


----------



## bastiv (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*



Lindwyrm schrieb:


> vieleicht wäre ich heute an meinem freien Tag wirklich auf die Idee gekommen ohne den Angelschein an das Gewässer zu gehen |rolleyes


 

Diese Idee wäre sehr schlecht gewesen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

http://www.vdsf-rlp.de/downloads/infoheft42009.pdf

*Seite 8!  *#4


----------



## Lindwyrm (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

Huhu Zusammen,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es war auf keinen Fall Vorsatzt von mir ohne den Angelschein, den ich am Freitag bekomme, zum angeln zu gehen ... Ja ich habe mir sogar fest vorgenommen es nicht zu tun ... aber aus Ungedult und freier Zeit ist man schon auf manch blöden Gedanken gekommen ^^


@Rubber Duck: Interessantes Infoschreiben, danke ....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*

Lindwyrm, ich schliesse mal aus den bisherigen Antworten, dass Dich keiner falsch verstanden hat bzw. Dir einen Vorsatz unterstellt hat.

Aber was aus Ungeduld so alles passieren kann bzw. passiert ist, kannst Du hier lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174195


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein ohne Angelschein kaufen ...*



BigGamer schrieb:


> aber viele machens trotzdem und solange du nicht angeln gehst bis du den anderen Schein hast seh ich da auch kein Problem...




Ja die meisten kennen se auch,ich denk Ihn wird man in dem Angelladen nicht kennen dann wird er sich auch schwer tun ne Karte zu bekommen


----------

